# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê 18 độ C - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Đúng với tên gọi của nó, 18 độ C sẽ mang lại cho bạn một không gian thoáng mát, trong lành qua lối thiết kế hiện đại.
Giữa cái nắng oi bức của Sài Gòn, còn gì bằng khi được đắm mình vào ly cafe đậm đà, khó quên trong không gian thoáng đãng của quán. 
Quán được chia ra làm 2 khu vực: sân vườn và máy lạnh. 
Quán còn phục vụ đủ mọi loại hình từ điểm tâm sáng cho đến cơm trưa văn phòng với giá phải chăng. 
Bên cạnh đó là các dịch vụ hấp dẫn như: internet, truyền hình. 
Nhân viên phục vụ trẻ trung, nhiệt tình. 

Ðịa chỉ	A4-A5 Đồng Nai, P.15, Q.10. TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ siêu thị Big C quẹo trái, đi thẳng khoảng 20m đối diện nhà sách Trí Đức.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 8642353

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà Phê 18 độ C_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

thết kế không gian hiện đại

----------

